# Two big bangs in bed :o



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Currently near Titusville, FL. Fast asleep at 2:30 am this morning minding our own business, when two huge bangs shook every nut & bolt on the RV – akin to both barrels of a shotgun being discharged 4 feet from your head. I was out of bed before I’d even registered it, mind racing towards how I’d defend our lives & liberty against either the propane explosion which had just happened, or the SWAT rapid-entry team which had fired a distraction grenade at one end whilst smashing their way in at the other. Yes, that really was what I thought. It never occurred to me that it might simply be some bad guys breaking in. After ripping open the blinds and presenting what must have been a frightening sight to the hordes outside (there were no flames so it clearly wasn’t an explosion), all was quiet, so we sat for a while theorising. An initial thought was that the bangs were a sonic boom, and the more I thought about it, the more I was convinced that’s what they were, as I did register several high-flying jets at the time of my violent ejection from bed. Went back to bed whingeing about how “they” shouldn’t allow supersonic aircraft to overfly land etc. etc.

Received an email this morning from a friend in the UK asking if we would still be in the area when the Space Shuttle landed. I thought, “Ah – it’s today sometime – it’s only 5 miles away – we can go & watch”. Checked, and guess what? It already landed. Guess when? 2:34 am – four minutes after re-entering the atmosphere & producing the biggest sonic boom known to man.

See NASA? Absolutely no consideration for people’s beauty sleep. :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow,

Pity you hadn't known in advance

There's one for your memory bank ------and those close to you

Aldra


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think the PC or nimby brigade has had a go at them, 'cos they are retiring the fleet - a few less heart attacks in Florida, then. One thing, don't they land at Edwards?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Love it :lol: 
Never seen (heard) the shuttle land.
Lucky enough to have viewed a night launch and a day launch close by - quite sad they're coming to an end.

Air Force One was parked at Edward's last time we drove past it.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

As the morning wore on, it dawned on me how historic a moment it had been (in more ways than one, lol). Now we're really pleased we were unwitting spectators (not right - what's the equivalent word for witnessing something by hearing??) and will indeed be able to dine out on it (probably for all of 10 seconds :roll: ).

It only lands at Edwards if weather prevents it landing at Kennedy. It costs $1.5m to carry it back on a 747, so they're never keen to land it there.

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> See NASA? Absolutely no consideration for people's beauty sleep. :roll:


And some people need it more than others


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> And some people need it more than others


 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Treasure the moment.  

It might be the only decent bang you get on the trip. :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

747 said:


> Treasure the moment.
> 
> It might be the only decent bang you get on the trip. :lol:


:lol: :lol: That's funny.

Dougie.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know what you pay to stay there, but the americans sure gave you enough bang for the bucks!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Christine600 said:


> I don't know what you pay to stay there, but the americans sure gave you enough bang for the bucks!


At the moment, nothing, so any bang's a bonus. 

Dougie.


----------

